# Those with Magride-how often do you use it?



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

I use mine about 90% of the time...I prefer a stiffer car....but when I have a non-enthusiast passenger, I will turn it off....I also have H&R Sport Springs which are slightly stiffer than stock but not much.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

GaBoYnFla said:


> I use mine about 90% of the time...I prefer a stiffer car....but when I have a non-enthusiast passenger, I will turn it off....I also have H&R Sport Springs which are slightly stiffer than stock but not much.


I've only used mine on the track (and it was great there!). When I turn it on on the street, I feel like I'm going to rattle my brain loose.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

I usually only enable sport mode when I'm out for an actual drive. The standard damping map with magride is actually a pretty decent compromise for ride and handling on the street.


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

100% of the time... It's more comfortable than my other extensively modified vehicles, feels plush by comparison.


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

GaBoYnFla said:


> I use mine about 90% of the time...I prefer a stiffer car....but when I have a non-enthusiast passenger, I will turn it off....I also have H&R Sport Springs which are slightly stiffer than stock but not much.


u must have good roads... unfortunately the roads in my area are subject to frost heave and it's a pain in the ass a some of the time. 

love the sensitive throttle for downshifts... but Magride requires good roads.

hoping to grab a custom flash to keep sport throttle always on so that the s button will only control the magride


----------



## redz9269 (Sep 3, 2011)

Marty said:


> I've only used mine on the track (and it was great there!). When I turn it on on the street, I feel like I'm going to rattle my brain loose.


Roads in my area have all been milled down getting ready to (hopefully) be resurfaced soon. Magride makes it feel like riding through Beruit, minus bullets whizing past. Won't be using it anywhere other than track or highway for the time being.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

YYC Dubber said:


> u must have good roads... unfortunately the roads in my area are subject to frost heave and it's a pain in the ass a some of the time.
> 
> love the sensitive throttle for downshifts... but Magride requires good roads.
> 
> hoping to grab a custom flash to keep sport throttle always on so that the s button will only control the magride


The roads here are not bad....if you find a way to single out the throttle and steering, let me know...I'd love heavier steering all the time....I've never seen anyone do that yet!


----------



## bluesun68 (Feb 1, 2012)

Only when I'm pushing it on the track or a curvy road. The car is too bouncy with it on, even on smooth roads.


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

I deleted my magride so I never use it :laugh:


----------



## xBassi (May 26, 2011)

only when i take turns fast and aggressive and ill turn it on . lol


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

100% of the time...

It's literally a reflex upon starting the car.

1. Start
2. Hand instinctively hits S & ESP button.
3. Enjoy.


----------



## bigstu (Mar 6, 2008)

dogdrive said:


> I deleted my magride so I never use it :laugh:


x2 for me. I thought it was too soft when disabled, and way too hard (for street) when enabled. Now I have KW V3's and they are magnificent!


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

GaBoYnFla said:


> The roads here are not bad....if you find a way to single out the throttle and steering, let me know...I'd love heavier steering all the time....I've never seen anyone do that yet!



APR is your friend... and they do custom maps


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

YYC Dubber said:


> APR is your friend... and they do custom maps


Can they make the spoiler go up at slower speeds like up at 55 and down at 35?


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

Excellent qestion, and one I was curious about too.

I occasionally put mine in sport suspension mode when I'm driving on curvy roads that are rather high speed. There are some roads in the midwest that, despite very curvy, are pretty high in the speed limit. Most folks brake for the curves. I don't need to since the car remains flat and stable, and I find that mag ride turned "on" adds a bit of confidence, and honestly I feel much safer with it on when in those situations. I'm not what you would call a gutsy, and aggressive driver generally.

I also turn it on occasionally as a conversation piece. It's fun to talk about.

But, the real reason I opted to add the $1900 mag ride to my base model TT is because when in the comfort mode it is more compliant than the standard suspension. I test drove a standard suspension 2011 TT and found the ride to be too harsh. I placed a $1900 bet that the mag ride in comfort mode would be better for our horrible roads, and I was right. I don't regret it at all.


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

GaBoYnFla said:


> Can they make the spoiler go up at slower speeds like up at 55 and down at 35?


Lol, you should have kept the fixed spoiler... It's an accent that makes the car stand out as a TTRS. And you don't have to worry about hitting a switch to see it...


----------



## audi_rs (Aug 7, 2005)

GaBoYnFla said:


> I use mine about 90% of the time...I prefer a stiffer car....but when I have a non-enthusiast passenger, I will turn it off....I also have H&R Sport Springs which are slightly stiffer than stock but not much.


fyi the mag ride is never off per say. so everyone is actually using it 100% of the time, it just has 2 settings sport and normal. both of which the magnets are on.

that being said i leave mine in sport almost always, some city roads i have to put it back to normal as i feel my teeth are going to chatter out :laugh:


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

I had a harrowing experience on the 'Ring the other day. I hit one of the jumps and the car bucked around and I almost lost control at 130+ MPH. It scared the **** out of me and I didn't know why it happened. Only at the end of the lap when I was sitting in line to get back on for my third lap did I realize that Sport mode was off.

I know Magride isn't perfect, but now I have a whole new respect for it. But, if I was made of money, I'd get some KW V3's instead.

- Jeremy -


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

I have it off most of time for my daily commuting but switch it to sport for spirited romps on the backboards.


----------



## 996cab (Aug 13, 2011)

- Jeremy - said:


> I had a harrowing experience on the 'Ring the other day. I hit one of the jumps and the car bucked around and I almost lost control at 130+ MPH. It scared the **** out of me and I didn't know why it happened. Only at the end of the lap when I was sitting in line to get back on for my third lap did I realize that Sport mode was off.
> 
> I know Magride isn't perfect, but now I have a whole new respect for it. But, if I was made of money, I'd get some KW V3's instead.
> 
> - Jeremy -


Jeremy,
I know what you mean...I used to get this when the car was on stock springs. BTW, we are making a change to the KW V3 on one of the cars belonging to my tuner...he wants to replicate the rear trait of mine...in terms of road holding / controlled oversteer / ride comfort. 

Anyway, to respond to OP question...I drive mostly in non-Sport mode as the springs kit I designed works so well. 

When am in Sports mode, it is mostly just to hear the exhaust as it goes throw its 3-phases of eruption as the revs builds. Yep you guessed it, my exhaust is also self-designed starting with the OEM Sports and taking MillTek parts then doing something 'different'.


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

I made a little video comparison of the jump I mentioned with Magride on and off. It's subtle, but you can see it. Scared the crap out of me because my friend just crashed his Exige on the lap before this one.



- Jeremy -


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

996cab said:


> Jeremy,
> I know what you mean...I used to get this when the car was on stock springs. BTW, we are making a change to the KW V3 on one of the cars belonging to my tuner...he wants to replicate the rear trait of mine...in terms of road holding / controlled oversteer / ride comfort.
> 
> Anyway, to respond to OP question...I drive mostly in non-Sport mode as the springs kit I designed works so well.
> ...


 What's the best way to replicate this setup (do you have a "package" well-defined)? It's just some rear spring / perch changes, correct? I suspect your "ideal setup" also has some interaction with any custom alignment settings and sway bars you have on your car. So if someone were to only do your rear spring changes, their results may very. Is that safe to say?


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Only ever drive in sport


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

Sport mode 100% of the time now that my wheel/tire combo weighs in a 12 lbs less per corner than stock


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

MagneRide dampers are active and continually adaptive. I have noticed that even in default/comfort mode, when the car is pushed through corners it does stiffen up noticeably to provide flat cornering to a great extent and softens out again in a straight line. I find this setup very good for daily driving. Sport mode is just too stiff for daily drivng in NJ unless I am out to take some ramps with a vengeance and I will turn it to sport and back when I am cruising again. 

The quick switchability is excellent!!


----------



## jibbed (Dec 3, 2011)

Mine's only on when I want to go for a spirited drive... 

Sitting in traffic, I much prefer it off.


----------



## OrangeA4 (Oct 31, 2000)

Yeah ditto. 
Unfortunately most of the roads on my commute are crap. 
There is one particular new bridge that was built recently however that has some entertaining curves and one section off camber which blows my mind because IMHO the bridge is basically built wrong and definitely slopes the wrong way regardless of which lane you are in. 

Mag makes a noticeable difference to help the car stay planted on this section. 
The fist week after the bridge opened somebody spun and crashed on that section and you can still see where the car broke loose and hit the wall in the opposite lane.


----------



## Dennis M (Jan 26, 2012)

Would the ride quality between a TT S line with mag ride and a TTS be the same (or similar) when both are in Normal mode?


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Dennis M said:


> Would the ride quality between a TT S line with mag ride and a TTS be the same (or similar) when both are in Normal mode?


 The TTS sits 10mm lower than the TT so I'd guess that the TTS is a little firmer....I don't know the spring rates....anyone? Anyone? Beuller? Beuller? 


Oh hold the presses....this is a S-line? Hum....does it have the 10 mm lower springs too?


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 18, 2010)

Stevelev said:


> Sport mode 100% of the time now that my wheel/tire combo weighs in a 12 lbs less per corner than stock


 Interesting - did you find this made a noticeable difference in suspension compliance?


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

JimInSF said:


> Interesting - did you find this made a noticeable difference in suspension compliance?


 In a word, yes. Although In this case I went from 35 series 19's to 40 series 18's, in my S4 Avant, I went in the opposite direction with 18's to 19's and the ride was noticeably more compliant with a 10 lb savings per corner. Acceleration also benefitted in both cars ...


----------



## 996cab (Aug 13, 2011)

Marty said:


> What's the best way to replicate this setup (do you have a "package" well-defined)? It's just some rear spring / perch changes, correct? I suspect your "ideal setup" also has some interaction with any custom alignment settings and sway bars you have on your car. So if someone were to only do your rear spring changes, their results may very. Is that safe to say?


Hi Marty, apologise for late response - we have finally got summer here in the UK and you guessed it...am out & about especially now that the kids are also off school. Then there is the Olympics in London. 

Anyway to respond to your question I have the responses as follows...; 

Yes, I can help others get a package together doing the calculations for others to buy parts locally or I can ship you a kit. You do not need to change the ARBs or do anything else to the car for now...we can use the correct springs to get MagneRide reacting properly. Infact, I would not touch anything else on the car apart from the springs. You can then dial-in the car with ARBs *IF *required...though I doubt it. We can use geo to resolve understeer. 

I simply need the following info...; 

a.	Corner weight of the car – must be exact weight with and without the driver. 

b.	Static settled height of the car on current springs. This allows me to spec the correct springs for your car. 

c.	Tell me if you want to keep to stock ride height or have the car lowered (tastefully though...no boy racer here as we do not want handling/rubbing issues). 

d.	Recommendation on alignment. This is necessary to get the car nimble for track use though does not affect street use. 

e.	Recommendation on tyre PSI...basically you can play with PSI to get the car as benign as you want or as darty as you can handle. 

*END*


----------



## 996cab (Aug 13, 2011)

Marty, 
on a final point...IF you replicated my kit on the rear of your Coupe - which I will assume remains 60kg less than mine...we will also assume the driver weighs the same as me....then your car will have up to 27mm+/- adjustability on the rears being that it is stock height. Basically, you can dial-in the correct height to match the fronts. 

I set my car with 10mm positive rake and that also helps handling. 

Also, with cornerweight we have achieved close to 50% crossweight. 

Am also working on a solution to make the 10mm wider front track a perm solution *AND *retain the stock bolts - am using longer bolts on the front post BBK for now however not for long...! 

What am learning about this car is simply invaluable. Subtle 'targetted' changes yields great rewards whilst maintaining OEM look at all times.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

996cab said:


> Marty,
> on a final point...IF you replicated my kit on the rear of your Coupe - which I will assume remains 60kg less than mine...we will also assume the driver weighs the same as me....then your car will have up to 27mm+/- adjustability on the rears being that it is stock height. Basically, you can dial-in the correct height to match the fronts.
> 
> I set my car with 10mm positive rake and that also helps handling.
> ...


 Thanks for the reply. Why is mine 60kg less than yours? (DSG vs. 6-speed?) 

It sounds like there is plenty of adjustability in your rear springs to accommodate fine tuning for a stock ride height (I'm not planning on lowering at all). 

Do you still recommend the same component list that you've posted previously, or do you have an updated set?


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

Sport mode is way too stiff for my city streets, makes the car buck like a hobby horse. Better on smooth country roads, I'm sure it will come in handy when I eventually get to autocross and track my car.


----------



## 996cab (Aug 13, 2011)

Marty said:


> Thanks for the reply. Why is mine 60kg less than yours? (DSG vs. 6-speed?)
> 
> It sounds like there is plenty of adjustability in your rear springs to accommodate fine tuning for a stock ride height (I'm not planning on lowering at all).
> 
> Do you still recommend the same component list that you've posted previously, or do you have an updated set?


Marty, I was assuming yours is a Manual Coupe. Mine is indeed a Manual Roadster. Coupe should weigh in at 1450kg and Roadster 1510kg - both manuals. Coupe ride eight is 1mm shorter than Roadster. 

*My V2 kit list is as follows...;* 
2x Eibach Progressive Tender springs - p/n 0175.250.1300 
2x Eibach Linear Main springs - p/n 0600.250.0500 
2x Eibach Coupler - p/n Spacer250 
2x Bilstein ride height adjuster - p/n B4-KT4-Z004A00 
2x Grayston GE13 spring assister for the fronts. 

Offcourse, you can buy the same rate springs from any other brand. If I could I would go with Swift springs. Also the Bilstein heaight adjuster is what I went for however you could go for one from AST; GC; KW; H&R etc...


----------



## 996cab (Aug 13, 2011)

Geo wise I would keep it this simple...; 

*FRONTS* 
*Camber *- as much negatuive as you can get. I have managed -1° 45' though I have the SuperPro anti-lift bushes which helped get more negative camber. 

*TOE* - I have gone for 0° 00'. You may find this help gets more negative camber. 


*REARS* 
*Camber *- I have kept to Audi recommendation here of -1° 20'. 

*TOE* - I have gone for 0° 07'. 

For me, the above has helped finely balance the car for track use or spirited street use.


----------



## 3943francois (May 4, 2009)

All the time when I'm alone in the car .


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

100% of the time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

